# Rockwell Delta Jointer



## Lawdog (Aug 29, 2010)

Im looking at a older used Rockwell Jointer, It has been for sale for a while on a local online classified site. It is wired for 220 and he didn't know if it was a 6" or 8" I emailed him and asked for a model number but haven't got it yet.

Has anyone had any experience with one of these and what are they worth. He is asking 450 OBO. It has been on for a month and he just re-listed it.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

He doesn't own a tape measure? :huh:

Offer $200. and ask if he will deliver. :smile:

It's good ole' iron.


----------



## Lawdog (Aug 29, 2010)

He said he thought it was a 6, It was his grandfather who recently passed away. I thought it looked like the good ole stuff but not sure what it was worth.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

It has been for sale for a while on a local online classified site. 

Offer $200... and go from there.

I might go $300. :yes:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*That looks like a real solid machine*

I'd offer $350 and then come up to $400 if needed, no more only because it hasn't been sold. It's probably worth $450, but don't tell Scott i said that.  bill
Btw It's probably an 8", hard to tell from that angle. He obviously has no knowledge of machines or their value...just sayin'....


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

$150... Looks like a 6" to me. :smile:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I don't think a 6" would be 220v*



mdntrdr said:


> $150... Looks like a 6" to me. :smile:


You keep droppin' your estimate......R U trying to help or do you wanna buy it? :laughing: bill


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

woodnthings said:


> .....R U trying to help or do you wanna buy it? :laughing: bill


 

SHHH.....:shifty:


----------



## Lawdog (Aug 29, 2010)

OK, so are they good machines, are new blades available for them? Parts if needed? He said it runs good but don't want something to break and not be able to replace it.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Lawdog said:


> OK, so are they good machines, are new blades available for them? Parts if needed? He said it runs good but don't want something to break and not be able to replace it.


 
Very good machine, parts readilly available. :smile:


----------



## Lawdog (Aug 29, 2010)

mdntrdr said:


> Very good machine, parts readilly available. :smile:


Thats what I was looking for, thanks.


----------



## Old Skhool (Oct 31, 2009)

Looks like the 8" that was in the school shop that I taught at. Many of these seem to be resurfacing after the autions many years ago when most shops were closed. The point being, check to see if it is 3ph and needs a phase convertor, or see that an appropriate *quality* single phase motor is in place. These jointers were not typically found in the home workshop.

If all checks out, $450 is a deal IMO and would make a fantastic home jointer. (The tables on these longbed jointers have a tendency to sag over time, but they can be shimmed, or possibly even be brought back into spec by cleaning and lubricating the ways and tightening the gibbs.)


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

Looks like a Model 37-315. It's an 8" jointer. If the motor is 3ph a VFD will run you about $150 or so depending on horsepower. Installing a 1 1/2 to 2 hp single phase motor wouldn't be all that difficult either. Not sure why the front panel was cut and that tin panel put on but it's no big deal. Blades are readily available as are bearings and belts if needed. Check for cracks in the cast iron. Bring a metal straightedge and check that the beds are flat and coplanar. Check the in feed table adjustment for smoothness. (Don't monkey with the out feed table adjustment until it's yours!). Have the seller fire her up. Listen for squeaks or strange sounds that indicate the bearings need replacing. Not a deal breaker necessarily but something to consider in your offering price. An 8" jointer for under $500? This could very well be the last jointer you'll ever need.


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

I'd buy it.
I would try around 300 - 350 to see if he bites.

Nice heavy ole iron.


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

Texas Sawduster said:


> I'd buy it.
> I would try around 300 - 350 to see if he bites.
> 
> Nice heavy ole iron.


Yep, you read my mind.


----------



## Lawdog (Aug 29, 2010)

Going tommorow to take a look at it. Hopefully all works out and I can get it.


----------



## Lawdog (Aug 29, 2010)

Well the pictured Jointer is now sitting in my shop. Just need to run a line from my breaker box and start going through it to make sure all is good.


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

Well???????????? Let's hear the story!!! Is it a 37-315 like I thought? What HP motor? Single or 3ph? How are the knives? Were you able to talk him down a little? How was it loading that puppy up and getting it home? Come on Lawdog, spill the beans, inquiring minds wants to know!

Oh and congratulations! :clap:


----------



## Lawdog (Aug 29, 2010)

JohnK007 said:


> Well???????????? Let's hear the story!!! Is it a 37-315 like I thought? What HP motor? Single or 3ph? How are the knives? Were you able to talk him down a little? How was it loading that puppy up and getting it home? Come on Lawdog, spill the beans, inquiring minds wants to know!
> 
> Oh and congratulations! :clap:


Yes it is the 37-315, The motor appears to have been changed out it looks newer than the machine itself. It is a 1 1/2 HP single phase motor. I saw a small nick in one of the blades and they seem sharp to the touch, but I don't know much about that yet. 

Yes the bugger was heavy to lift into my pickup. But I got it home and now I need to run a leg of power to run it. So hope all is good after that.
Also going to put it on a mobile cart but I haven't bought one yet.


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

Yessss!!!!!! Nice score and it's single phase to boot! While you're waiting for that second leg to be pulled you can pick up a set of knives from Global Tooling for about 17 bucks. I bought a set for my Rockwell Delta (37-220) and can vouch for them. Might as well start with fresh blades. You can keep the originals as spares if that nick can be ground out and the set rebalanced.
Way to go Lawdog! Can't wait to hear your first report on it's use. Nice hunk of iron and the perfect size.


----------



## Lawdog (Aug 29, 2010)

I forgot to mention that while I was doing my research, the seller was doing his. When I got on the website to pull it back up, he upped his price to 550. I offered him 400. He said he would wait. I texted him later that night and said I would split the difference of his increase and offered 450, his original asking price. He said he would sleep on it.
He texted back the next night and said "deal".

So I paid his original asking price of 450 but I was ok with that.

So how hard is it to change the blades out and set them correctly. I am excited to get it going.


----------



## Clouseau (Mar 22, 2009)

You can Google for Bob Vaughn video if you are not familiar with knife replacement. Some of the older Powermatic manuals will take you through a procedure for honing knives that are not very dull. I just did that on an older Delta for our WW Guild. Works great if you use an indexing finger which PM leaves out. I would invest in a magnetic base and dial indicator. HF has them on sale often or use a coupon from the paper or magazine. Once you start using one, will wonder how you even adjustec machines without one. 
Dan


----------

